# NEF files not opening in Bridge CS4??



## metalbound (Jan 15, 2011)

ive done a shoot in RAW(NEF) but they will not show in bridge CS4. i've updated camera raw to 5.7 & they're showing in that, then in photoshop fine. but in bridge they just come up with a NEF icon. do i need to update something? i use bridge to sort through everything so it's a pain that it's not working. 
im rather technologically retard (!!) so if you have a solution, it'd be great if you could please explain it step by step.
im using windows 7 & shooting on a nikon D90. 
please help!


----------



## Lodd (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you tried downloading a the newest codec from Nikon?
Nikon Imaging | Global Site | NEF Codec Download


----------

